# Scuffy pics (I hope!)



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

OK I think I may have cracked this but apologise if the photos are huge! I did one a minute earlier, previewed it and then lost it, so am just going to go ahead and hope this works!

Scuffy is an F1B cockapoo, or this that cockapoo-poo! We have a son with mild allergies and these are recommended to try and ensure a woollier coat, which all the litter do have. Scuffy's mum is an F1 apricot cockapoo from Jandaz and dad is a cream miniature poodle.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry they are huge!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Better to see how cute Scruffy is!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Lovely pictures, Scruffy is very handsome  and don't worry the picture size is fine, the ones I've just posted under "Poppy's photo shoot" are the same size, I think its a default size, not sure if you can change it, I'm sure some one will tell us how if you can make them smaller 

Simon & Poppy


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Scuffy is so cute - good luck with your sons allergies!
My son is allergic to most dogs - we were fine with a F1 cockapoo so you should be with a F1B!
looking forward to seeing how Scuffy develops especially his coat!
x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's very cute and clean at the moment - not sure how he'll look after a few walks!! Didn't think about the colour when we picked him - or rather he picked us! His legs should have been the colour of his ears!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy was fluffy and clean once.....









I didn't think about the colour either....









I also have a black dog, at least I know how filthy Izzy is before I let her in the house!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, that's true. I also tell myself that any colour dog would need cleaning if caked in mud?! Also, hoping that the everyday dirt will hopefully brush out. Will have to get him used to the brush from day 1!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Very cute pics! Yes, in a way it's good to be able to see the dirt... x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the one of him with the teddy, it's hard to tell which is puppy and which is teddy!!! Gorgeous xx


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Awhhhhhhhh


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The pics are a perfect size!!! and OMG scruffy is scrumptious!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Gorgeous Scuffy .. I like the F1B breeding ... I will love to see how Scuffy's coat develops .. have you got pics of mum and dad?


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful xx


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

What lovely pic's, I especially love the one with the toy!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome to little Scuffy


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

hi, Scruffy is gorgeous! He is similar in colour to Izzy wizzy Dunne and from bitter experience, trial and error, a lot of mess everywhere, me soaking wet and covered in mud splatters - the best thing to do is a quick hose down of the muddy bits with just water and then let it dry, then brush. Izzy is still small enough to fit in the kitchen sink. I used to shampoo her legs but her fur got so dry and matted easily.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorgeous Scruffy .. I like the F1B breeding ... I will love to see how Scruffy's coat develops .. have you got pics of mum and dad?

I have a picture of Mum who had recently been groomed. Her coat is usually very wavy. Dad is a miniature poodle called Harry who belongs to a lady who runs Bridgeway Cockapoos. They are not local to us but I found a picture of him on 'Stud your Dog'. He looked very cute with a teddy bear cut rather than the usual poodle cut. He is approx 12" to the shoulder and Mum is small too. She had a lovely temperament and kept holding up her paw to my youngest!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She is gorgeous, so is Scruffy, really look forward to seeing how he changes as he gets older


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Scruffy is gorgeous  Similar light colour to my Izzie as well


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just checking if I have successfully added a ticker - although photo will be wrong way round!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Obviously not but have got an avatar instead!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Have you copied the UBB code not the HTML one?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Not sure if calling him Scuffy was a good idea (after his 'scuffs' of colour) as most think tend to think I mean Scruffy. Oh well, I'm sure after a few walks he will be just that!!


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

Scuffy is simply gorgeous! What a handsome boy


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, sorry Jane, I misread it too 
Scuffy is a great name


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

No apologies needed!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Scruffy is absolutely beautiful!! i love seeing pups from f1b f2 etc Do you have pics of scruffys siblings?It would be interesting to see the different coat types xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Gorgeous Scruffy .. I like the F1B breeding ... I will love to see how Scruffy's coat develops .. have you got pics of mum and dad?
> 
> I have a picture of Mum who had recently been groomed. Her coat is usually very wavy. Dad is a miniature poodle called Harry who belongs to a lady who runs Bridgeway Cockapoos. They are not local to us but I found a picture of him on 'Stud your Dog'. He looked very cute with a teddy bear cut rather than the usual poodle cut. He is approx 12" to the shoulder and Mum is small too. She had a lovely temperament and kept holding up her paw to my youngest!


Lovely pic .. sorry I got Scuffy's name wrong .. I love the idea of F1B breeding ... I would love a F1B litter xxx


----------

